# Anyone interested in a pipe tobacco pass?



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

See a lot of cigar passes but not any pipe tobacco passes. I wanted try this with pipe tobacco. I would like to keep this at about 8 people so it doesn't drag on to long. I will start the pass with 10 tins of premium Baccy. Each person will be allowed to replace it with 2 tins of equal size/value. The box will be shipped in a USPS large flat rate box. You have 3 days from the time it arrives to ship it to the next person. You
Must post the dc number in this thread. If you are interested post here. 

Hope to have some fun with this.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought there had been some sabotage of these passes by greedy people in the past... might possibly have the stipulation of needing an established "trader rating" to participate? :idk:

I'd be up for participating.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

As long as the puts and takes are approved by the originator prior to sending back out there shouldn't be an issue.

I'm interested.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah adds and pulls will have to be cleared for odvious reasons. And will require at least 2 trades prior joining in.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

NO one else??????

Bump!!!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

If you get 8 I'd be up for it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll play!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

4 spots left


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

bump, come on guys! no one wants to have a little fun with this?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Put me on list.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

List so far. Have 3 more spots. 

The mad professor
Hannibal
MiamiMikePA
DanR
jbrown287


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where's everyone else?????


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm gonna give it a week and see if this fills up.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I sure hope it does....


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

All right - I'll throw in.

The mad professor
Hannibal
MiamiMikePA
DanR
jbrown287
desertlifter


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'll join up

The mad professor
Hannibal
MiamiMikePA
DanR
jbrown287
desertlifter
mikebjrtx


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. One more and were a go.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There's got to be one out there...... Bump!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm going to put together the starting line up of tobaccos tonight and will post them. If we don't get an 8th by Friday are we all cool with proceeding with the 7 we have?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah. It'll just be a quicker trip back to you.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm cool with just calling it 7 now if you'd like.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Fine by me!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Heres the list of tobacoos im starting the pass with. I will post the order of the pass soon, it will be based on location to prevent travel time. Thanks guys!

Butera Pelican (2oz)
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1.8oz)
Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake (1.8oz)
Balkan Sobranie (1.8oz)
MacBaren Scottish Mixture (over 25 years old 3.5oz)
Hamborger Veermaster (1.8oz)
Esoterica Tilbury (2oz)
Esoterica Dorchester (2oz)
GL Pease Laurel Heights (2oz)
Dunhill Mixture 965 (1.8oz)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool, let's get this party started!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ok guys heres the order of the pass, it leaves here tomorrow!

MiamiMikePA
jbrown287
mikebjrtx
DanR
The mad professor
Hannibal
desertlifter
back to me

Thanks guys, i hope we have some fun with this.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Outstanding!!! This is going to be great!!!


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Deuce - nice choice selections there.

hp
les


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

lestrout said:


> Deuce - nice choice selections there.
> 
> hp
> les


Wanted to make this interesting.... Go big or go home


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Quick question...would you like us to post what we take and put in or should it be a surprise and let the person receiving the package post once it gets to him?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Quick question...would you like us to post what we take and put in or should it be a surprise and let the person receiving the package post once it gets to him?


lets post the takes and putes here.

On its way to ya mike 
DC 9405 5036 9930 0168 9388 31

oh and i had some room left so this is the new lineup

Butera Pelican (2oz)
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1.8oz)
Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake (1.8oz)
Balkan Sobranie (1.8oz)
MacBaren Scottish Mixture (over 25 years old 3.5oz)
Hamborger Veermaster (1.8oz)
Esoterica Tilbury (2oz)
Esoterica Dorchester (2oz)
GL Pease Laurel Heights (2oz)
Dunhill Mixture 965 (1.8oz)
Rattays Marlin Flake (7 years old 3.5oz)
MacBaren London Burley Flake (3.5oz)
Mcclellend Holiday Spirit 2012 (2oz)


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There's some very nice tobacco's in there... I can't wait to see what get's taken and put in.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll post the in/out and dc as soon as I send it out. I know this is a tin pass, but what if we want to put somethi in that isn't available in a tin? Premium of course like Penzance or Stonehaven, is it ok if it's jarred in mason jars or do we want to stay away from this? Of course we dot want to put cheap bulk stuff in, but I thought I'd ask cause I figured people may like something like that.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Usually the puts/takes are approved through the OP before the pass gets to you. That way there's not a 5.00 tin going in and a 15.00 coming out. The extras are hitch hikers and I'm sure they are welcome as long as they fit in the box. They are usually off limits to other people and are meant just for the OP.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Show it was delivered today. Any update on puts and takes???


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Got the package today!

Jeff,

Please PM me your address so I can ship this out to you in the next day or 2. I will post the takes/adds along with the dc once the package goes out.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Got the package today!
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> ...


Lets be sure we post the takes and puts here for approval prior to sending the pass to the next person.

Thanks


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Right, everyone should PM Patrick with their takes and puts prior to doing anything. That keeps everything fair and if he approves it it's golden.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Agreed, pm sent this morning. As soon as I get approval I'll post adds/takes and dc. Assuming I hear back tonight this will get posted and ship tomorrow...thanks!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Hey Guys,

First off I'd like to apologize for the delay in shipping. The package went out to Jeff today, but it was a day or 2 later than I would have liked or I should say than it should have gone out. Unfortunately sometime life gets in the way, but still no excuse so I again apologize. Anyway here is the info everyone has been waiting for...

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0174 9305 77

Out:
Esoterica Tilbury
Esoterica Dorchester

In:
Escudo Navy De Luxe
McClelland Blakeney's Acadian Ribbon

Also, I included a gallon ziplock bag if anybody would like to put something in for Deuce for putting this together. In the big gallon bag I threw a few little things for him as well as a list so people don't need to unroll each little baggy to see what has been added. Just throw your stuff in for him and add to the list provided. Hope this makes it easy for anyone who wants to throw him a thank you, but don't feel obligated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Got the pass in today. Will snap a pic and get it sent back out asap. 

My put/take: Dunhill Nightcap--in, GL Pease Laurel Heights--out

And an updated list. 


Butera Pelican (2oz)
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (1.8oz)
Samuel Gawith Best Brown Flake (1.8oz)
Balkan Sobranie (1.8oz)
MacBaren Scottish Mixture (over 25 years old 3.5oz)
Hamborger Veermaster (1.8oz)
Dunhill Mixture 965 (1.8oz)
Rattays Marlin Flake (7 years old 3.5oz)
MacBaren London Burley Flake (3.5oz)
Mcclellend Holiday Spirit 2012 (2oz)
Escudo Navy De Luxe
McClelland Blakeney's Acadian Ribbon
Dunhill Night-cap (1.8oz)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok so it looks to be heading to mikebjrtx next. Running smooth thus far everyone has been in contact with me regarding their takes and puts. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't wait to get it. I'm excited to see what's there!!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here they are. Went out a day later than I would have liked but worked called my name....
DC# 9405 5096 9993 8225 8627 79


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Just curious where this is at, haven't seen an update for a while.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This is what tracking says:

Delivered
October 27, 2012, 12:16 pm
COLLEYVILLE, TX 76034

Not sure where it went......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mikebjrtx has it. He pmd me about his takes Sunday and got the ok. Just waiting on confirmation it got sent dans way


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

On its way to Dan. The DCN is 0309 3220 0001 2333 3765


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)




----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The box made it safely today. I've PM'd my takes and puts to Deuce. Awaiting approval.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

My takes (left) and puts (right):










McClelland Christmas Cheer 2011 and Haddo's Delight 2003

It's on the way to The Mad Professor tomorrow. DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0190 7386 69

Cheers!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure what this is but it piques my interest!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Got the box today. Took a quick look -- good stuff in there. Have to teach tonight, but will review further tonight and PM my puts/takes tonight or tomorrow morning, and keep this thing rolling!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweet, almost on it's way to me....

Hmmmm...... What to take and put??????


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Deuce, your box is full! Can't message you :lol:

I propose to take:
Hamborger Veermaster
Nightcap

For putting:
SG 1792
Peterson Irish Flake

Does this meet approval?

I can have it in the mail again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

That's fine brother thanks for participating


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

It's on its way to you Jeff!
0312 1430 0000 8216 8472

In keeping with the tradition... (left=takes, right=puts)


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Trying to anticipate and keep up here - do we have an updated list available?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Brian,

As soon as it gets to me I'll put up a updated list.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Brian,
> 
> As soon as it gets to me I'll put up a updated list.


Thanks, brother! Starting to warm up my TAD - can't wait!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply.....

Here's what's currently in the pass prior to my takes and puts:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

PM sent on takes and puts. Awaiting approval before post pic and sending it on to Brian.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay so my takes and puts have been approved and in keeping with the thread here's the pic:

takes on the left, puts on the right










Brian, it will be on it's way to you today. I'll post up the tracking number after I send it out this morning.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Off to Brian!!

Here you go sir: 9505 5000 3262 2319 0000 13

Says it should land on Saturday.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Off to Brian!!
> 
> Here you go sir: 9505 5000 3262 2319 0000 13
> 
> Says it should land on Saturday.


Excellent - looking forward to it! Looking over takes/puts now...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So I get home today to find a large shipping box. I've actually never seen one of these in action! Yes, I'm a lightweight.

Upon opening the box I find this:










Which after some digging and rummaging, leads me to my puts and takes:










Puts on the left, takes on the right. This was interesting to me since I have not tried any of the four tobaccos here!

Had to rehabilitate the box a bit, and the packing material needed some....maintenance! ipe:

Thanks so much to Deuce de Masta and everybody involved - this has been fun to watch.

Off to Deuce tomorrow - I'll post the DC as soon as I get it. Addy all set brother?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Addy in my profile is correct. 

Just want to thank everyone for their participation in this. It was fun watching this travel around and interacting with you all. If I should do this again you are all welcome to participate. 

Ps there's one person I have something planned once this should arrive back to me so look out or that... 

Thanks again gents


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for putting this together. It was fun to participate as well as watch this move along...great idea!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Package enroute!.......

03112550000390898314
Priority Mail®
Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility
November 19, 2012, 5:06 pm
YAKIMA, WA 98903 
Expected Delivery By:
November 21, 2012 
Delivery Confirmation™
Acceptance
November 19, 2012, 3:26 pm
WAPATO, WA 98951


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Patrick,

Thanks again for putting this on. I was really excited to join in on the first pipe tobacco pass that I've seen on puff. I hope this drives more people to do one. Hell I might even do one myself. Please enjoy the thanks I added to your pass.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

so the package arrived safe and sound today from where it started. Upon opening the box im greeted by wonderful smell of tobacco. Hmmm, sealed tins shouldnt smell this good i said. Did a little digging through bubble wrap and found all kinds of goodies. You guys really didnt need to add anything! i was surprised by all the samples, a lot of which ive yet to try and some tins(non of which ive had). All the samples alone will keep me busy smoking for a bit! thanks a lot it was a very nice surprise. I will post a picture when i get a chance(after kids and wife are asleep....) 

ALSO, any tins that had originated from here will be packaged up and sent to one individual that had participated in this pass. From what i see there are at least 4 tins that had never been swapped so those tins will find a new home. Not saying whos getting those tins so i guess all of you will have to watch your doorstep for a while LOL

thanks again and pics will follow.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Thanks again for putting this on. I was really excited to join in on the first pipe tobacco pass that I've seen on puff. I hope this drives more people to do one. Hell I might even do one myself. Please enjoy the thanks I added to your pass.


Ditto! I also very much enjoyed watching this pass from hand to hand. Thanks, Patrick!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Heres a picture of the damage you all inflicted on me.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

I think the best way to do feedback on this would be to leave feedback to the person who sent the trade to you. That way each person receives a feedback for participating plus keeps me from having to shell out 8 :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think the best way to do feedback on this would be to leave feedback to the person who sent the trade to you. That way each person receives a feedback for participating plus keeps me from having to shell out 8 :lol:


Great idea. I just left feedback for Mike.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Just left feedback for you Pat...thanks again!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Just left my feedback for DanR. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ok guys, this just took off. someone will be receiving a nice surprise soon.....

9405503699300235731419

Also, if you havent already please submit feedback for the person who has forwarded the pass on to you.

thanks!


----------

